# Eheim classic, or Ecco Pro?



## mnemenoi (May 28, 2012)

I prefer the 2213, I've had the Ecco and Professionals and both ended up being fights and eventually frustrated me by breaking or eventually giving them up. If your not doing CO2 I'd recommend an Aquaclear AC50, great overall HOB that has customizable media and should be far more then you'll need.


----------



## islanddave1 (Jul 5, 2013)

2213 tried, tested, and true.:thumbsup:


----------



## mightymizz (Mar 3, 2014)

See, I was going to go with a HOB, but I got some advice that it would be "better" to go cansiter filter. Is this just personal opinion, or is one or the other usually preferred for fish and live plant tanks?


----------



## caique (Mar 16, 2012)

2215 you will love it.


----------



## kman (Dec 11, 2013)

This may help:
What's so great about canisters?


----------



## islanddave1 (Jul 5, 2013)

Well I just think that canister filters provide an aquarium with more stability due to the larger capacity for biological and mechanical filtration. I have no documented proof of this other than just my own observations. Ehiem classic filters are very nice. I have a 2217 myself and really like it very much.


----------



## BeastMaster (Dec 17, 2012)

My vote is for the 2213. I have 2 of them operating 24/7 (one for 18 months) and have yet to run into any problems. The Ehiem Classics have been around for a long time and the line continues today. They are simple and effiecent. Good luck w/ your decision. :bounce:


----------



## mightymizz (Mar 3, 2014)

Great link! Thanks for the replies and insights!

I think I will opt for the classic Eheim, since I don't see much advantage to paying more for the Ecco...That I am aware of tho.


----------



## success (Feb 18, 2014)

Classic is bulletproof


----------



## roadmaster (Nov 5, 2009)

Plus the classic comes with all media.
A little tip,,, will have to cut hose for quick disconnect's.
Would make hoses closest to canister, (out of top /bottom)no more than eight or nine inches long.
Makes cleaning the hose's going into the top/bottom of filter easier, and can use shorter brush to go further into the filter housing.
If hoses closest to canister are too long,,then gunk get's shoved back into the filter when trying to clean them with brush.
Also makes disconnecting the hoses for canister maint much easier,faster, from underneath the tank if disconnect's are closer to the top/bottom of the filter rather than up behind the tank or stand. 
Got two of the ehiem 2217's on 80 gal tank and they have been running non stop for a couple year's now .
Monthly maint work's well to keep water clean/clear as opposed to maint evry few month's.


----------



## exv152 (Jun 8, 2009)

Ditto with the classic over the ecco. Classic has a better track record compared to the other which has more breakable plastic moving parts IMO, and I have both.


----------



## goneRogue (Aug 18, 2013)

The ecco pro has media baskets which make cleaning easier. Not really necessary, but nice to have. I'd go with the classic myself. 

Usually good prices here: http://www.kensfish.com/aquarium-supplies/aquarium-filters/eheim-canister-filters.html


----------



## someoldguy (Feb 26, 2014)

Go with the classic …. I've got a 2215 running nearly 10 years now . Still quiet , still leakproof , Just rinse off the media every 6 months or so & you're good to go.


----------



## Racedoc (Nov 18, 2013)

Well, I gotta throw a vote for the ecco. I have an ecco pro on my office 10 gal, and a pro 3 e on my home 90 gal. I dont have a classic to compare with, however compared to the marineland magnum 350 which is the second canister I use on the 90, the eheim's are ridiculously easy to setup and maintain (and prime). They are joys to use. Again though, I doubt you'll have an issue with the classic.


----------



## Jack Gilvey (Jun 16, 2008)

I'd used the Classics maybe 25 years ago in my first foray into fishkeeping (they weren't called that at the time, of course  ) and decided to go Eheim again on new filter purchases. I investigated all the various options (Ecco, etc.) but still decided on the Classics this time 'round. Especially now that they come with great media (ditch the carbon pad) and the disconnect valves (an essential add-on back then), they're my favorite canisters.


----------



## Whiskey (Feb 15, 2005)

I have to throw a vote in for the ecco pro! 

I have one on my 75G, running around 2 years now, and the fact that I can use that handle to prime the thing without turning it upside down, and all those acrobatics I had to do with the classic is so handy. Plus the separated media baskets make cleaning much easier. I'd get another Ecco pro for my next tank. 

They were both top notch in parts quality, and build quality.

Whiskey


----------



## alaskajeff (Jan 9, 2014)

Whiskey said:


> I have to throw a vote in for the ecco pro!
> 
> I have one on my 75G, running around 2 years now, and the fact that I can use that handle to prime the thing without turning it upside down, and all those acrobatics I had to do with the classic is so handy. Plus the separated media baskets make cleaning much easier. I'd get another Ecco pro for my next tank.
> 
> ...


Why would you have to turn your classic upside down to prime it ? I have used them for years. All I do is fill it with water and plug it in; there is a little air discharge at first but then its done and back to being quiet as a mouse.


----------



## flowerfishs (May 6, 2009)

*I had both model.* go with the ecco pro. The prime for eheim classic will be like a pain in the butt. it made me want to throw it into the trash can. Grab the 2236 for your tank.


----------



## Jack Gilvey (Jun 16, 2008)

alaskajeff said:


> Why would you have to turn your classic upside down to prime it ? I have used them for years. All I do is fill it with water and plug it in; there is a little air discharge at first but then its done and back to being quiet as a mouse.


 It's even easier for routine maintenance as you shut off the valves and don't need to prime the intake hose again - just open the valve.


----------



## Whiskey (Feb 15, 2005)

alaskajeff said:


> Why would you have to turn your classic upside down to prime it ? I have used them for years. All I do is fill it with water and plug it in; there is a little air discharge at first but then its done and back to being quiet as a mouse.


Mine never did that, everytime I cleaned the hoses it would air lock and I'd have to flip the filter upside down since the impeller is on the top,.. then tip it back slowly, when it makes noise flip it back and back and forth until it doesn't have any more air. I have to do the same with my Fluval now if I don't quite get it full enough. That little priming pump never worked very well for me.

But the Ecco with the prime handle is amazing. Good prime, first time, every time.

Whiskey


----------



## Mirkinator (Jan 13, 2014)

I also have both, but only for a few months. Priming the classic is easy as hell, but you have to suck a little on the output. But its not like you have to gulp down your tank water, just enough to get it going down the input pipe and it will fill the tank. Ecco has a snazzy clamp thingy that primes the tank.

Not sure why people are saying ecco doesnt come with media, cuz it does. I got both my canisters from Dr fosters and smith and both came with media at a good deal. 

Since I havent used them much for too long I cant say a whole lot about longevity, but they both work flawlessly and I would recommend either one.


----------



## mightymizz (Mar 3, 2014)

Awesome! Thanks for the replies!!

Not sure exactly what I will go with yet, although the cheaper price is a big plus on the classic.

I have some time as I'm still waiting for my light fixture and the substrate that I want is out of stock.


----------



## TekWarren (Oct 6, 2013)

I have a classic 2213 and an Ecco pro 80. Both came with all the media, both are quiet, no issues with either. The Ecco is easy to clean with the trays, I haven't had the classic apart to clean it yet


----------



## Racedoc (Nov 18, 2013)

May want to check ebay too - I got my office's ecco pro 35 there for 70 bucks, and the hoses were connected, etc, had been used for 2 months on a turtle tank.


----------



## roadmaster (Nov 5, 2009)

When cleaning the hoses for my ehiem's ,I simply fill the intake hose with water before placing it back on the tank. Then after disconnect's are hooked back up,open the valves for the intake and return.Water rushing into the filter start's the syphon and air escapes through the spray bar.
When bubbles stop coming out of the spraybar,,plug the filter in and done.


----------



## mightymizz (Mar 3, 2014)

Excellent advice folks! Thanks!

I was thinking of the 2213 for the 29g, but it seems many are recommending even larger?

Edit- I see what looks to be 2 different pictures regarding the 2213. Is there a newer model that I want to make sure I get? How could I tell the difference of what model retailers are selling?


----------



## goneRogue (Aug 18, 2013)

I would go with the 2015. That will turn the tank over 5x/hr which is reasonable. Where are you seeing these other pics?


----------



## CrypticLifeStyle (Jan 16, 2013)

As another option only cause i havn't seen it mentioned yet. I run a 2028 on a standard 29g, and works awesome, and a ton of media basket space.


----------



## goneRogue (Aug 18, 2013)

CrypticLifeStyle said:


> As another option only cause i havn't seen it mentioned yet. I run a 2028 on a standard 29g, and works awesome, and a ton of media basket space.


They have been discontinued for a while unfortunately. I'm running the 2026 on my 29 and I absolutely love it. Do you run yours full throttle?


----------



## CrypticLifeStyle (Jan 16, 2013)

Yeah @ full throttle. Yeah forgot about that discontinuation.


----------



## DarkCobra (Jun 22, 2004)

I recently bought my first two Eheims, just so happens they were the Classic 2213 and Ecco 2234. Both obtained used at the same time, from the same fellow.

Using some tips I found, I got the 2213 primed easily while testing in a bucket. Once I went to put it on an actual tank though, it was a whole different story. It just wouldn't prime. I had to resort to sucking and spitting water by mouth from the outflow, for a good ten minutes, before it finally started working. And this was on an established tank, with populated media installed. I sure hope it doesn't repeat this every time I clean the filter, because I never ever want to do that again. Bleh.

I have yet to install the 2234. Which I originally favored less, as I've heard the more complicated self-priming mechanism is subject to breakage. But it's looking better to me now. 

I must say I'm not particularly impressed by either though. Previously the only canister I'd used is a Magnum 350. While the Eheims beat the pants off it in media capacity, they look and feel a lot more fragile. The o-rings on the quick disconnects leak for at least an hour after reconnection. Maybe they're just old, and I'll be replacing them soon to see if that's the case. Or maybe I'm just not tightening them enough, which I'm afraid to do. They must be tightened by turning a nut, and I've read that if you tighten them too much, you can easily crack the fitting; at which point you have to replace the whole quick disconnect. And this looks very easy to do. The Magnum quick disconnects by comparison do not require tightening, they just slide in and lock, easy and foolproof. I can see other potential failure points as well. All the plastic is thinner than on the Magnum. I'm scared to handle it, like some cheap Chinese equipment I have, but at least there I expected fragility.

GPH is much lower too, which I knew about before buying, but now that I've experienced it in person I realize I'll always have to use these in combo with a powerhead. Or if I need to protect fry, use a supplemental filter instead, and then use two sponge prefilters instead of one. The already low flow rate has decreased noticeably after only two weeks use.

I'm really surprised by this considering the reputation Eheims have. If I had to buy another canister now, I'd explore other options. If there was a Magnum with better media capacity and layout that would settle it. Looking at the Magnum vs. some other canisters, I think it might be convertible from an axial setup to layered like the Eheim for better media capacity. I might give it a try someday.


----------



## mightymizz (Mar 3, 2014)

The other pictures are basically just the different photos ebay sellers have as their item photo. Some show suction cups and others dont. This is probably nothing, but if I am going to get one, I might as well get the newest model.

I see that the 2215 costs about $40 more than the 2213. I wonder if the money would be better spent on a powerhead? Or if the money is worth it in the long run?

Edit- Well shoot, thanks for your thoughts DarkCobra. Now I might need to start looking at different brands. I definitely don't want to have to self prime the canister like you had to. I can understand some fidgeting or using a method of filling the lines with water, but going through that would be miserable.


----------



## goneRogue (Aug 18, 2013)

mightymizz said:


> The other pictures are basically just the different photos ebay sellers have as their item photo. Some show suction cups and others dont. This is probably nothing, but if I am going to get one, I might as well get the newest model.
> 
> I see that the 2215 costs about $40 more than the 2213. I wonder if the money would be better spent on a powerhead? Or if the money is worth it in the long run?
> 
> Edit- Well shoot, thanks for your thoughts DarkCobra. Now I might need to start looking at different brands. I definitely don't want to have to self prime the canister like you had to. I can understand some fidgeting or using a method of filling the lines with water, but going through that would be miserable.


I would go through a qualified distributor. The larger capacity will provide more flow and a sizeable bump in filter capacity, which means less frequent cleanings and better water quality.


----------



## mightymizz (Mar 3, 2014)

I was looking at value pet supplies ebay site. Compare their picture to bigals. ValuePet has over 100 sold so they probably move through product quickly?


----------



## DarkCobra (Jun 22, 2004)

While an honest impression of my experiences so far, I realize that was pretty critical. Maybe I'm just an Eheim noob and missing something obvious, though I did fill the canister and lines with water, rocked it, even turned it fully upside down while operating (which resulted in a large leak from somewhere, so maybe that part wasn't a good idea). It could be that the majority of media was new and retaining large amounts of air, my bucket test was without media. Or maybe my used Eheims aren't quite up to original factory spec. I'm not even sure about their age, as the Classics have been around forever it could be quite old. And it is at least performing its primary function of filtration perfectly, so far as I can tell. So take it with a grain of salt.

As far as other brands, the Cobalt Aquatics EXT looks to have potential, and is reasonably priced at Dr. Foster & Smith. But it's a newcomer, with few owners and reviews out there, so no idea about real quality and longevity.

Sorry to have confused things for you.


----------



## mott (Nov 23, 2006)

Seriously? Classics are so easy to prime, with an empty can just suck on the output for a few seconds until the water starts to syphon, let the can fill boom you're done! At water change the water will still be in the input tube. Open the QD, let it fill and done.
The only time you would have to prime manually again is when you clean hoses.
And I disagree about anything feeling cheap on the Eheim, I've owned many different types of cans before the classic and I can say for sure that no parts feel cheap to me, on the contrary parts feel more robust to me than anything I've owned beforehand.


----------



## alaskajeff (Jan 9, 2014)

DarkCobra said:


> I recently bought my first two Eheims, just so happens they were the Classic 2213 and Ecco 2234. Both obtained used at the same time, from the same fellow.
> 
> Using some tips I found, I got the 2213 primed easily while testing in a bucket. Once I went to put it on an actual tank though, it was a whole different story. It just wouldn't prime. I had to resort to sucking and spitting water by mouth from the outflow, for a good ten minutes, before it finally started working. And this was on an established tank, with populated media installed. I sure hope it doesn't repeat this every time I clean the filter, because I never ever want to do that again. Bleh.
> 
> ...


 
This is why I won't buy used aquarium supplies you just never know what you are getting. I have used Eheims for years without any problems. I have never had any fitting break or leak. On the other hand I have had two magnums die on me and will never own another because of my experience with reliability and there pathetic lack of media capacity. 

That being said everyone seems to find a brand or type of filter that works best for them. Luckily we have a lot of filters and brands to choose from.


----------



## goneRogue (Aug 18, 2013)

CrypticLifeStyle said:


> Yeah @ full throttle. Yeah forgot about that discontinuation.


Nice. That must be quite a bit of current. 



mightymizz said:


> I was looking at value pet supplies ebay site. Compare their picture to bigals. ValuePet has over 100 sold so they probably move through product quickly?


I see what you're saying. They both list the same sku numbers so it should be the same filter.


----------



## kman (Dec 11, 2013)

Yeesh. I wonder considering some of the eheim units but now, maybe not (or maybe the ecco?). Any filter that requires me putting my lips on it to make it work has completely dropped out of the running, whether it's "easy" or not. No effing way.


----------



## goneRogue (Aug 18, 2013)

kman said:


> Yeesh. I wonder considering some of the eheim units but now, maybe not (or maybe the ecco?). Any filter that requires me putting my lips on it to make it work has completely dropped out of the running, whether it's "easy" or not. No effing way.


Eheim makes a great filter, but like anything else there are a few tricks you learn along the way. Some people choose to suck on the hoses, but it's hardly the only way of starting a siphon in the intake.


----------



## kman (Dec 11, 2013)

goneRogue said:


> Eheim makes a great filter, but like anything else there are a few tricks you learn along the way. Some people choose to suck on the hoses, but it's hardly the only way of starting a siphon in the intake.


My low end Finnex PX-360 manages to start itself up first try every time without any sucking whatsoever. Just pour a little water in the hole, cap it, make sure the hoses are underwater, plug it in, and it starts right up. I'd like to upgrade to something higher end with a little more flow, but not if it's a downgrade in terms of useability!


----------



## mott (Nov 23, 2006)

There are many methods to prime an Eheim, sucking just happens to be the easiest. I actually don't put my mouth on anything but my own hand. Grab the output pipe, make a fist, fit your fist over the pipe and suck lol easy!


----------



## kman (Dec 11, 2013)

mott said:


> There are many methods to prime an Eheim, sucking just happens to be the easiest. I actually don't put my mouth on anything but my own hand. Grab the output pipe, make a fist, fit your fist over the pipe and suck lol easy!


Methinks you're missing the point. The sucking power of a human mouth simply should not EVER have ANY application to aquarium maintenance, unless you're trying to keep a caveman-style aquarium in true period form. Hardware should be (and IS, in most cases) more advanced than that.


----------



## goneRogue (Aug 18, 2013)

kman said:


> Methinks you're missing the point. The sucking power of a human mouth simply should not EVER have ANY application to aquarium maintenance, unless you're trying to keep a caveman-style aquarium in true period form. Hardware should be (and IS, in most cases) more advanced than that.


I siphon my tank every week. That gets started with my mouth :icon_conf


----------



## kman (Dec 11, 2013)

goneRogue said:


> I siphon my tank every week. That gets started with my mouth :icon_conf


You're doing it wrong.


----------



## DarkCobra (Jun 22, 2004)

mott said:


> Seriously? Classics are so easy to prime, with an empty can just suck on the output for a few seconds until the water starts to syphon, let the can fill boom you're done! At water change the water will still be in the input tube. Open the QD, let it fill and done.


That's exactly what I read from multiple sources, and experienced in the bucket test (with the bucket higher than the Eheim), but which completely failed to work when loaded with media and placed on the tank (with the Eheim underneath). Would love to know what went wrong, I agree this is not normal behavior.

And I don't mind a quick suck, I admit I've done it enough times when necessary, but ten minutes? I just don't have that kind of relationship with my aquarium gear, LOL.



mott said:


> And I disagree about anything feeling cheap on the Eheim, I've owned many different types of cans before the classic and I can say for sure that no parts feel cheap to me, on the contrary parts feel more robust to me than anything I've owned beforehand.


If I were to post some close up pics of the Magnum quick disconnect fittings vs. the Eheim, you'd see what I'm accustomed to and why I'm surprised. The cracking issue I mentioned is described here and several people reported it happening and noted the fragility; one person had it happen five times. The other worry is the rigid, curved outflow pipe at the bottom of the Classic, sticking right out of the _side_ of the unit. A candidate for getting accidentally whacked while doing maintenance, especially under a crowded tank stand. It's gasketed and _rotates_ at the joint, apparently to help absorb any shock; but that means more wear on the gasket than if it were non-rotating, so I'm not too sure about that arrangement.



alaskajeff said:


> This is why I won't buy used aquarium supplies you just never know what you are getting.


This is true.

When I was shopping for my first (the Magnum), I did plenty of research, and noticed the large majority of complaints were on used units. And fell into three categories. One was excessive bypass, which can be caused if someone was missing one of the three internal gaskets and didn't realize it. Next was lid seal leakage or bent/broken retaining clips, both of which can be caused by using the clips to force the lid shut (especially with the QD's closed, which will prevent proper lid replacement since the canister is totally sealed and you're trying to compress the water/air inside it), rather than fully closing the lid first and using the clips just to hold it there. Finally, the design has the impeller at the bottom, and any media with small hard bits can get down there and chew up the impeller. I ordered certain spare parts at the same time as the canister, just in case. In three years, by being the original owner and avoiding these situations, I haven't needed a single one of those parts.

But I figured I'd be ok getting a used Eheim, especially the Classic, due to virtually all reports on them being just like yours:



alaskajeff said:


> I have used Eheims for years without any problems. I have never had any fitting break or leak.


So I assumed it must be built like a tank. And if it was abused, maybe I'll have to throw a part or two at it, no problem. But it just ain't so, every component really is lighter and thinner than the Magnum.

And I only managed to find reference to _negative_ things like the QD cracking issue, once I'd actually experienced trouble with the QD's and searched specifically for such. Or that bottom pipe breaking off, I'd seen that in a review previously but assumed someone must have been abusing the heck out of it. But now that I've seen it in person, I wonder.


----------



## mott (Nov 23, 2006)

DarkCobra said:


> That's exactly what I read from multiple sources, and experienced in the bucket test (with the bucket higher than the Eheim), but which completely failed to work when loaded with media and placed on the tank (with the Eheim underneath). Would love to know what went wrong, I agree this is not normal behavior.
> 
> And I don't mind a quick suck, I admit I've done it enough times when necessary, but ten minutes? I just don't have that kind of relationship with my aquarium gear, LOL.
> 
> ...


Again I have to disagree here, owned a 350 and i still own a 250
To me the marineland feels thinner than the Ehiem in every way. 
Don't get me wrong here I still love my 250 but the classics are built much better IMO.


----------



## Steve002 (Feb 7, 2014)

Priming an Eheim classic is simple and you don't have to put your lips on the pipes. If
1) Your I/O tubes are empty then hook it all up with the I/O tubes under the water surface. Use a 2 or 3 ft piece of airline hose and insert it into the outflow to the top bend over the tank edge. Gently suck the air and very shortly a siphon will start and fill the whole system.
2) Your I/O tubes are full of water but the canister is empty, then hook up the lines and simply open them and a siphon will start (assuming your lines are not exactly the same length to the disconnects, which they're not likely to be) filling the whole system.
Simple, no fuss no mess.
Eheims are well built and generally give you less problems than any of the other canister filters. Don't believe me then have a look at the review stats seen on Amazon for the users of various canister filters. Big Al's often has the best pricing but an internet search will show you where to buy. The classics come with everything you need to get them up and running though like many others you may not be happy with the green tubing and fittings and soon move to clear things like lily tubes.
There is no one type of filtration that is necessarily best on a planted tank and I've read someone claiming they like sponge filters best. If you're going the CO2 injection route then folks generally avoid filters that disturb the surface too much since they feel it allows too much CO2 to off gas. However it is not hard to modify any filter to avoid that problem. A lot of folks like canisters because they are discreet with little to see at the tank level. I've read a lot of folks saying that a heavily planted tank needs very little biological filtration as the plants will do that. They may be right but since I like a lot of fish too I'd opt for some mechanical and some biological filtration.
Recently I wanted to increase the flow in my 46 g tank as the Ehiem 2213 just wasn't enough. I tried a MaxiJet 900 which gave lots of flow but I didn't like the look of it in the tank. I tried hanging it outside which worked but I was still looking for more eye discretion. Thought I'd go with an external pump but to get a decent one it was going to cost almost as much as another 2213 ($75), more if I wanted the diconnect fittings. So I opted for another 2213. You can't really over filter and this way I get to clean one at a time for more consistent biological filtration.


----------



## Racedoc (Nov 18, 2013)

DarkCobra said:


> And I don't mind a quick suck, I admit I've done it enough times when necessary, but ten minutes? I just don't have that kind of relationship with my aquarium gear, LOL.


^^ Might be the best post ever.


----------



## mightymizz (Mar 3, 2014)

Great insights and opinions! Thanks all for sharing so far! I've learned a lot so far.


----------



## mightymizz (Mar 3, 2014)

So I was thinking of purchasing the Eheim Classic 2215, instead of the Classic 2213 for the 29g.

It appears that the 2215 doesn't come with a media basker whereas the 2213 does come with a media basket. Is the 2215 going to be overkill for my 29g, and is the media basket on the 2213 worth buying it over the 2215?


----------



## success (Feb 18, 2014)

Go with the 2215. The media basket is small in the 13 and I don't understand why it's even there. I feel like they could have done to the 13 what they did do the 15/17 which have no baskets. You just layer your media and pads


----------



## Jack Gilvey (Jun 16, 2008)

I hate that damn basket. No idea why they put it in there. I ditch it anyway, but then you need a bigger sponge and more media. Get the 2215.


----------



## mightymizz (Mar 3, 2014)

Sounds great! Thanks for the replies!

I think I remember reading about how to layer the media in the 2215. From top to bottom, or vice versa, how should I layer the included material for ideal conditions?

Edit- Just purchased the Eheim 2215


----------

